# Phil Johnson Defends Calvinism



## Staphlobob (Mar 22, 2007)

I just listened to a (two-year old?) sermon by Phil Johnson explaining Calvism to a group of college students. I'm not sure what you all think about Phil, but I think his "Hall of Church History" is excellent, as well as his "Strange Things I Have Eaten" site. 

The sermon can be found at http://www.swordandtrowel.org/ I ran across it at Pulpit Magazine where he placed an article today concerning the sermon. 

I just thought it a good, easy-to-listen-to sermon that's very simple and basic.


----------



## Herald (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, Phil is good. Have you been to his blog? *Pyromaniacs*


----------



## caddy (Mar 22, 2007)

I have. Good stuff  



BaptistInCrisis said:


> Yeah, Phil is good. Have you been to his blog? *Pyromaniacs*


----------



## Ivan (Mar 22, 2007)

I have benefitted from Phil Johnson's ministry


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 23, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Yeah, Phil is good. Have you been to his blog? *Pyromaniacs*



His picture of the cover of "Pulpit Magazine" is hilarious!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have found Phil Johnson's work beneficial over the years.

Love his bookmarks site.


----------

